# Puppy getting beat up by sheep



## mikeljcarr (Jan 11, 2014)

I just brought home a 9 week old Blue Healer. When I introduced him to the sheep they proceeded to repeatedly buck him. I've taken him to them twice and had the same results. How do I introduce him to them and / or do I need to wait until he's older and bigger to do so?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

You're kidding, right?!


----------



## mikeljcarr (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He's a bit to small to be out there alone.
Take him with you, on a leash, when you are out there.
They will adjust to him, in time, and then they'll just ignore him. Hopefully he will also have learned by then, to ignore them also.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Blue heeler is an Australian Cattle dog, socialization *on leash* with sheep is of course important when you have them on the farm, but they herd cattle not sheep.
AC's are too rough on sheep.

What is your purpose for the Heeler?


----------



## mikeljcarr (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthfully, I don't need him to herd the sheep. I know he's not genetically disposed but I was hoping to leave him with the sheep and chickens in somewhat of a protector mode. I've lost a ton of chickens to a den of foxes.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

For that you'll want a Livestock guardian dog.

A Heeler is likely to go through your chickens faster than the fox, and it will attempt to herd sheep if left unsupervised, leaving the sheep maimed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Recipe for disaster. I hate to say it, but I think you need to rehome the dog. See if you can find a cattle ranch for him.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

mikeljcarr said:


> I just brought home a 9 week old Blue Healer. When I introduced him to the sheep they proceeded to repeatedly buck him. I've taken him to them twice and had the same results. How do I introduce him to them and / or do I need to wait until he's older and bigger to do so?


Nine weeks? The poor thing is barely weaned. Of course you need to wait! Find a book or something to figure out how to train a dog...or NOT train a dog.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A stock dog uses it's predator instincts to herd. no way would I leave one to gaurd live stock.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Male heelers seem to be a dime a dozen these days. I think they work better as a house dog than a guard dog. They are neither of course.

It breaks my heart to see these most conscientious of dogs put in situations like this. They're soon to be judged as misbehaving when all they want is to do the right thing. As they see it.

Their looks betray them. Some folks want to see that kind of dog in their yard when a German Shepherd would probably be more fit for the job.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

I think these responses were a little harsh, "mike" came on this site looking for help, not to be ridiculed. mike: it sounds like you might have gotten the wrong tool for the job. but you may not have to get rid of your beloved pup, can he be kept out of the pens that hold your livestock? if so his presence as a "yard dog" might deter the fox. I would still socialize him with the animals, so he knows that hurting them is unacceptable. you may want to consider an lgd and keep your heeler as a pet and all around farm dog. hope this helps


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeljcarr said:


> Truthfully, I don't need him to herd the sheep. I know he's not genetically disposed but I was hoping to leave him with the sheep and chickens in somewhat of a protector mode. I've lost a ton of chickens to a den of foxes.


that prompted my harsh words, anyway. Then let's see, a 9 week old cattledog whose owner puts in the way of getting beaten up by sheep.

Heelers are notoriously sensitive and stoic, they look to bond with their owner in trust. One can't just "leave them" to do anything.

Mikeljcarr, forgive us our defensiveness.


----------

